
How Jim Simons Built the World’s Most Lucrative Black Box - chollida1
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-01/how-jim-simons-built-the-world-s-most-lucrative-black-box
======
melling
Article is about this book that will be released on Tuesday.

[https://www.amazon.com/Man-Who-Solved-Market-
Revolution/dp/0...](https://www.amazon.com/Man-Who-Solved-Market-
Revolution/dp/073521798X/)

This Numberphile interview with him is interesting:

[https://youtu.be/QNznD9hMEh0](https://youtu.be/QNznD9hMEh0)

